# Games like Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines?



## a111087 (Dec 5, 2007)

Soem of you might have heard or even played this game.
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/vtmb/index.html
it got pretty good scores, but now that I'm done with it, I want some more 

So, I want to hear about similar games.  I', interested in decent graphics, good story, atmosphere... 
Thx!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bioshock. Easily like Vampire.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 5, 2007)

VTM Bloodlines ROCKS!!

I really haven't found a game like it unfortunately...


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmm...I think your best bet would be "The Witcher".


----------



## a111087 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Hmm...I think your best bet would be "The Witcher".



I'm thinking about that game too, heard it's pretty good... 

Bioshock is great too, I played it until I bagun to have problem with my PC and then I was too lazy to start it again...  
May be I will try it with new hardware


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 5, 2007)

a111087 said:


> I'm thinking about that game too, heard it's pretty good...
> 
> Bioshock is great too, I played it until I bagun to have problem with my PC and then I was too lazy to start it again...
> May be I will try it with new hardware



Yeah, Bioshock has had a lot of known issues for the PC.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 5, 2007)

a111087 said:


> Soem of you might have heard or even played this game.
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/vtmb/index.html
> it got pretty good scores, but now that I'm done with it, I want some more
> 
> ...



I have played it so many times i dont think its possible to squeeze much more out of it..

have you downloaded the community expansion packs??


----------



## a111087 (Dec 5, 2007)

expansion pack?
it was labeled as patch, but they did say there are a few items and NPC added
but I didn't think of it as expansion pack and never actually played with it

so, may be i even will have to get back to Vampires and see what new they got, although I completed every quest in the game, but played with only two characters.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Yeah, Bioshock has had a lot of known issues for the PC.



Hmm, thats odd, I never had a single problem with bioshock.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 5, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, thats odd, I never had a single problem with bioshock.



Nor did I.


----------



## newbielives (Dec 6, 2007)

I second "The Witcher", best RPG, I've played all year. 

It's kinda funny I was about to start Bloodlines since I was looking for games like "The Witcher"


----------



## a111087 (Dec 6, 2007)

well, then I'll try it for sure


----------



## a111087 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just want to update that I'm also going to play Arx Fatalis, a bit older game, but graphics are still decent.
I hope it will be interesting, I will post my thoughts in a few days


----------



## mandelore (Dec 12, 2007)

a111087 said:


> Just want to update that I'm also going to play Arx Fatalis, a bit older game, but graphics are still decent.
> I hope it will be interesting, I will post my thoughts in a few days



just restarted the masquerade bloodlines for the hell of it, i always loved playing. the community patch is 200+ mb in size and highely reccomended, makes the game so much better, addds histories to your character selection screen for additional customisation, aswell as unlocking a hellovalot of new dialog etc..

oooh, Arx, i got that with my first x800 when they came out 

really liked the spell casting by mouse tracing. dont think i ever completed it coz my pelt died, melted my acrylic case, my x800xtpe and my mobo, tho interestingly my prescHot cpu survived that inferno

Have you played duex ex invisible war? another oldie but the grraphics were awesome at the time (there is even a v high rez texture patch/mod for it ), or even the first dues ex


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 12, 2007)

I reckon VTMB is one of the most poorly coded games I've ever owned.
Used the community patch and it didn't really fix anything.

Your character goes to answer any phone then you see the phone magically come out of his hand an back on to the hook but your'e still talking to who ever is on the otherside.

The cut scene where you talk to some Asian dude looking for his daughter has a bug where someone calls him up so he pulls out his cell phone starts talking, then it disappears into thin air so he pulls out another cell phone and he does this about five times during the converstation.

There's a cut scene where your'e running to Nines Rodriguez just before he gets taken out by a werewolf.
Anyone notice your player character is running sideways towards Nines?

It's also easier to kill people with melee weapons than a gun.

It sure looked good but the bugs in it just made me laugh at how it was trying to be serious.


----------



## a111087 (Dec 12, 2007)

i got the first deus ex, but the training was so annoying, i quit right there, may be I will start over...
I have yet to try invisible war


----------



## happita (Dec 12, 2007)

a111087 said:


> i got the first deus ex, but the training was so annoying, i quit right there, may be I will start over...
> I have yet to try invisible war



Wow, you can't be serious? Go re-install the first Deus Ex RIGHT NOW

You really don't know what your missing, that game is straight up old school and really just innovated the genre IMO


----------



## JC316 (Dec 12, 2007)

Both Deus ex and Invisible war are great games, both much like Vamprie. I prefer Invisible war, but they are both great.


----------



## a111087 (Dec 12, 2007)

happita said:


> Wow, you can't be serious? Go re-install the first Deus Ex RIGHT NOW



alright, alright, I will play it this Friday


----------



## mandelore (Dec 12, 2007)

a111087 said:


> alright, alright, I will play it this Friday



great stuff, now we dont have to kill this poor kitten as punishment for your crimes


----------



## a111087 (Dec 15, 2007)

just want to add another game to the list: Call Of Cthulhu
kinda scary, you explore many places, not as much features like in Vampires, but I think its pretty close 
decent graphics as well 
I didn't play it much yet, so... will use all my free time to do it 

BTW, 1st deus ex is still annoying to me, but I will continue trying


----------



## francis511 (Dec 15, 2007)

a111087 said:


> i got the first deus ex, but the training was so annoying, i quit right there, may be I will start over...
> I have yet to try invisible war



Know what you mean!!

You know there was a prequel to Vampire called

VTM :redemption ?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah there really needs to be another Vampire game like VTMB but with way better dves behind it who aren't going to abandon it when they can't fix the riddiculous bugs in it.
And of course it will need even more depth.

That Asian Slug woman was a bitch to kill.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah there really needs to be another Vampire game like VTMB but with way better dves behind it who aren't going to abandon it when they can't fix the riddiculous bugs in it.
> And of course it will need even more depth.
> 
> That Asian Slug woman was a bitch to kill.



Er...Troika went bankrupt because of Activisions FORCING them to release the game before it was ready.

Some of the Troika devs were once part of Black Isle, which I'm sure most of you remember.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 15, 2007)

And all this time I thought it was the devs at Troika fighting amongst themselves.
Or maybe this was how it was meant to be portrayed at the site I went to read up about them.

Activision trying to not look like the bad guy.

The atmosphere they wanted to create was tarnished by the hillarious bugs.

I clearly remember a police officer standing at the bottom of the indoor swimming pool in side the mafia type vampires mansion and the dog that were supposed to bite me were just running up to me and watching while I beat the crap out of thier owners.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> And all this time I thought it was the devs at Troika fighting amongst themselves.
> Or maybe this was how it was meant to be portrayed at the site I went to read up about them.
> 
> Activision trying to not look like the bad guy.
> ...



I don't doubt that there was fighting. Troika went down very slowly, all because Activision wanted VTM out before it was ready so they could get the money. They even told the devs "oh it's ok, just release a patch later".

Did you know that the community project was helped by some of the devs? So they can't all have been bad eh?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 15, 2007)

No never heard the devs helped the community.
I was under the impression the monster patch was all one mas doing.
It all sounded to me like Troika disbanded the game all together as if it was a total flop.
I heard somewhere Troika has not closed and was still around but thats it.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> No never heard the devs helped the community.
> I was under the impression the monster patch was all one mas doing.
> It all sounded to me like Troika disbanded the game all together as if it was a total flop.
> I heard somewhere Troika has not closed and was still around but thats it.



Troika's gone forever. Some of the devs went to Bioware, others I'm not too sure of.

From what I read one of the devs helped the guy who did the community patch, to get it off the ground, as well as helping where he could.

Troika never would have given up on the game if they hadn't gone bankrupt.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Dec 15, 2007)

try this game

http://au.gamespot.com/pc/action/americanmcgeesalice/

Its got a really good story, and good visuals. Made by the guy who made maps for the original Quake.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2007)

Flamingsupernova said:


> try this game
> 
> http://au.gamespot.com/pc/action/americanmcgeesalice/
> 
> Its got a really good story, and good visuals. Made by the guy who made maps for the original Quake.



But it's boring, I have it and I've never actually completed it, it just gets so boring in the later levels.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Dec 15, 2007)

lol darknova, thats an awesome name =D

i havent actually completed it, but i have a couple of friends who both said that they really liked it and ive seen some of the visuals, theyre good


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 15, 2007)

Vampire is a great game. I have to disagree with most of gamespot reviews though, especially when it comes to vampire. The combat system is not clunky its very dynamic. I do have major complaints about all the bugs in vampire though. I cant say the witcher appeals to me, it looks exactly like oblivion only with more of a medievil look.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 15, 2007)

Ket

Can you tell me some of the bugs you encountered in VTMB?
Some of them are really serious IMO.


----------



## a111087 (Apr 13, 2008)

just wanted to update on this topic:
I played Witcher and it was quite nice, Deus eX was... old 
and there is a new game that is coming out pretty soon (it already came out in Russia).
http://www.mayhem.sk/index.php?page=vampireworld
Vampire World, from screenshots it is kinda similar to VTMB.
And here is what we have been waiting for:

"# The possibility to create your own spells using the rune system
# A lot of adventure-like items and non-linear dialogue branching
# Character development through the improvement of skills and abilities "

But I have to warn you, from the video it looks like there is no real time battles (step by step instead). The website calls it ATBS (active time battle system)... So, thats could be a downside for some because it makes it less realistic.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never played Bloodlines before buts its a open ended RPG right? Try Neverwinter Nights 2, its one of the best games ever made.


----------



## a111087 (Apr 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I've never played Bloodlines before buts its a open ended RPG right? Try Neverwinter Nights 2, its one of the best games ever made.



Yes, its open ended RPG.  I tried Neverwinter Nights 2 and its alright.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 14, 2008)

Played the witcher demo.
Really don't like the way the you fight.
At first I was trying to hack and slash like Fable wondering why the character wasn't attcking and kept jumping all over the place.


----------



## a111087 (Apr 14, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Played the witcher demo.
> Really don't like the way the you fight.
> At first I was trying to hack and slash like Fable wondering why the character wasn't attcking and kept jumping all over the place.



lol, it also took me sometime before i figured out why my char couldn't fight 
but then... it was very easy, may be too easy.  you can say that there is no fight in that game because you just click and watch how they fight... 

btw, did any one play Blade of Darkness?  its a bit all, but the battle system is so awesome in there, I still cannot believe that we (after so many years) don't have anything that even comes close.  I will do a video soon to show you guys, you will not believe how old yet advanced and cool that game is.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have major issues with the Witchers combat system. I would have rather seen it turn based ala Knights of the old Republic rather than the crap they came up with.


----------



## a111087 (Apr 14, 2008)

well, i guess they were trying to be inovative


----------



## JC316 (Apr 14, 2008)

a111087 said:


> well, i guess they were trying to be inovative



I shudder when I hear that word. It usually means that some dipshit did something completely crappy in hopes of winning an award of being the most innovative designer. A good example is the shaky cam that the Bourne series used.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm..well I just snagged Witcher for pretty damn cheap ($16), looked pretty interesting. I had no interest when it came out, but I'm down with a different experience...I just hope I don't wanna start it on fire! LoL!

From what I hear it's a good game, I have friends that still play V:TM-B like no tomorrow...and that's good and great..but it's time for something new and refreshing. I'll make due for now.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 14, 2008)

Kursah said:


> From what I hear it's a good game, I have friends that still play V:TM-B like no tomorrow...and that's good and great..but it's time for something new and refreshing. I'll make due for now.



Yeah it's one thing I found very interesting baout this game.
It's aone of a few games which has a cult following despite how crappy the game is in terms of bugs.

I think there is a real lack of vampires games like VTMB on PC which makes VTMB still seem good because thats all we really have.:shadedshu
I also think there is alot of wanna be vampire people out there who need there blood lust quenched without going to more realistic measures.


----------

